# H20 Road trip Safety Supplies



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

I know many of us are planning on traveling to H20i this year. People are coming from all over and for most this might be the longest road trip our set-ups have seen. 
I figure it would be good to start a post of some must haves to travel with. What would you bring to combat the unforseen failures of air.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

subscribed...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

spare fuses and a 12V light tester.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

in like PTC fittings for easy repairs. 
Extra air line
and Jesus


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I always pack a ton of stuff with me for just in case repairs for my car and others, I've only had problems once when a fitting blew when i was leaving Georgia on the way up to H2O last year.. 
-Airline
-fittings
-extra bags (if u have them)
-any tools u can
-spare tire (lots of people take it out)
-widow maker(to lift car to fit regular jack under it)
-JAck
-JAck stands.
For short trips i dont carry anything, a lot of the stuff that i do take is for other people as well since we always travel in big packs...


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

when i had air id take a jack, extra bag when i had one, some fittings, line, teflon tape, some wrenches, and i had rear stock springs cuz i didnt trust my bags


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

A Schrader valve is always a good one to have installed just in case your compressor takes a poop on you while you're away from home.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

i never travel without a ptc union *KOW
(not my pic)


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

deffff PTC union, I needed on for waterfest when my bags fell in the rear at about 80mph hahaha not fun, but other than that if you know your setup is solid you should be alright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did a 1500 mile trip from NY to CO the week after waterfest, fixed my problems and i was GOLDEN the whole way


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

Not that I'm attending but... (If so, I'd probably win longest trip award..)
- one or two manual valves and fittings for to assist in problems.
- a cheap 12V compressor helps if compessor fails (300psi for 15$..of course it will..)
- roll of airline
- vodka 


_Modified by pineman at 6:22 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pineman)*

bubble gum and a paper clip, and a shoe lace


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: H20 Road trip Safety Supplies (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_I know many of us are planning on traveling to H20i this year. People are coming from all over and for most this might be the longest road trip our set-ups have seen. 
I figure it would be good to start a post of some must haves to travel with. What would you bring to combat the unforseen failures of air. 

My plane ticket... 
...and an extra pair of chonies








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: H20 Road trip Safety Supplies (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_I know many of us are planning on traveling to H20i this year. People are coming from all over and for most this might be the longest road trip our set-ups have seen. 
I figure it would be good to start a post of some must haves to travel with. What would you bring to combat the unforseen failures of air. 

never needed anything,,,but alli take extra is a rear bag a union and some line...oh and some relays. jack aswell...
but like i said ive never encountered an issue....done waterfest and h20 twice each on my bag setup.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

my dad's truck with the trailer








im just gonna take notes from you fellas http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
and Jesus

hahahhaahaahahA nice


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My plane ticket... 
...and an extra pair of chonies








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


I already got all that on lock son! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_bubble gum and a paper clip, and a shoe lace


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

relays
relays 
relays
relays
3/8 compression fittings, NOT quick connects.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Not that I have air suspension but here are a few things to ponder.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hi Paul!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hi Shawn!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am trying to get a buddy from columbus to go but not sure he will.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nothing. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## EyedeaY34 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Quick question*

i dint feel like starting a new thread.
where can i buy this? I need 2. Schrader valve. ptc 1/2


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
and Jesus

why bring a hispanic man along for the ride...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

because he is my homeboy


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

well if you have a bagged CC you might want to consider some resin, fiberglass and duct tape.








(Sorry Matt)


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_well if you have a bagged CC you might want to consider AN EXTRA GAS TANK LOL


----------

